# Which cage for rats?



## MollyG (Apr 13, 2014)

I am soon getting two young, female rats and I don't know which cage (size/brand) to get, as I have never kept them before! :confused5:
I know that I would probably like one as big as possible and kind to the rats (a friend said that wire floors are uncomfortable...?) 
I also need the bar spacing to be around 1.5cm.
I can't pay too much - anything up to £65(ish).
Also, are there anything else (accessories, etc.) that anyone reccomends?
Thankyou 

P.S. I am up to doing some DIY if necessary!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

you could have a look on zooplus- they always seem well priced.. a lot of cage for the money most times!
here's a wee link... Rat Cages: great selection at zooplus

i can't overly be of help- i have 12 atm and they live in a ferplast furet tower (as below)
the bar spacing is quite wide, but none of my babies ever escaped (i think i got this cage when they were 3-4 months old)


and a huge warm welcome to the forum and to the world of rat parenthood- have a wee read at the GMR warning thread in this section! it is a serious affliction and can be contagious! i've had it over a year now and it's getting stronger- i've also infected my sister and her soon to be husband! but they are waiting until their son contracts it before taking any action... 
(and now if you read the thread this will make sense!  :thumbup1: )


----------



## Nat88 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a Furet Plus rat cage from Pets at Home, it's £85 in store or a bit cheaper online I think. My young boys have been in it from 8 weeks old. 

Hammocks and/or a plastic Sputnik are a must in your cage, as rats love to sleep off the ground. A litter tray also makes cleaning out a bit easier, and the cage I have mentioned comes with one; it's just a matter of getting them to use it lol.

Hope you have several happy years with your rats-to-be


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd recommend a Furet Plus to start with at least, good access is vital for newbies IMO. You can often pick these up second hand in good nick for £30ish (Gumtree is good for some things lol)

In the future you might consider an SRS (Savic Royal Suite), pricey, but worth it


----------

